# Dogs wont eat their food



## huskersioux (Oct 26, 2009)

I have two English Springers and whenever I feed them they dive in and chow down. Just this weekend they both got sick in their kennels and are eating really slow. I have fed them Diamond brand food since they were young. Is it just that they are sick of their food? If so what is a good recommendation, I have looked at Pro Plan and 4Health. Any others? Thanks


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Where do you store your food? I was storing my food in the garage in a plastic Tote and my dog would look at her food like somthing was wrong with it. Finally one day i took a closer look and there were little bugs in the food crawling around that I didn't notice before but sure sheeting she could see em. So I then stored my food in the house and haven't had a problem since. Good luck purina proplan is good stuff I fed that before to my two labs and they loved it switched over to diamond naturals and they love this too so i figure why not save some $


----------



## GSPMIKE (May 28, 2010)

Did they start eating again yet?

My 2 shorthairs will do this from time to time. Pretty much only when I leave for the weekend and someone feeds them for me.

They go about a day or two and eat like champs again.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

check their temperatures first if fevered bring them to the vet its weird both would be sick

dont change their food , maybe that bag but not the brand, that will just aggravate their digestive system

clean their bowls thoroughly including their water bowl


----------

